# Arctic Cat Question



## teamyamaharaceing

Recently bought a 2003 F5 SnowPro, just over 1000 miles on it. Put over 300 miles on it this year, and it seems like it just drinks up the oil really quick. I run premium gas in it and Amsoil Interceptor oil in it. but it seems like I am filling up a lot more then every one else.

Any one else have this problem have any ideas why this is?


----------



## SalmonBum

Its an Arctic Cat..... get used to it. My Buddies have a few F5's and they all drink the gas and oil. He just sold one of them to buy an newer Twinspar F6. Guy was selling it cause he was only getting 10 mpg and could only go 100 miles. Him and his buddies ride at nite (when gas stations are closed) and they can go 200 miles on a tank with their Ski Doo E-Tecs. So they told him he couldn't ride with them anymore since he was crampin' their style.

My other buddy bought an new F8 Last yr and thought he was gonna get 14-16 mpg, or at least that is what the salesman told him. That salesman was either lying to get the sale or rode like a pU$$YY.. He gets 8-10 trying to keep up with the boys and 12 if he babys it.

BTW, my new XP 800r is getting 14-16 mpg beating the snot outta it. My 07 Rev 500ss (600) is around 17-18 with the gal at the bars. Oil usage on both is unbelieveably low.

What you can do is get the specs to the machine and see if your oil pump is calibrated correctly. Might be able to turn it down some. BUT....oil is cheap. Pistons are not.


----------



## MEL

Gotta agree with salmon bum. Before the cat guys get on here and tell ya that their cats are the greatest sleds on the planet, i gotta say i agree.
i ride a '02 ZL600 EFI, compared to the ski do's its a gas and oil pig. Nothing to say or do about it, just the way it is, a pig. And it's not as nice a sled as the ski do's.(ride,performance,etc).


----------



## CHASINEYES

I think the f-cat chasis have smaller oil reservoirs than other cats. Every cat I,ve seen since 2003 has drank lots of oil. My 2003 900 twin gets the same fuel mileage sometimes better than the old 600 twins and tripples, but uses far more oil.

I also use amsoil interceptor. One thing that bothers me, interceptor calls for 2.6 oz per gallon for 50:1 ratio, Arctic Cat oil is 3oz per gallon for 50:1. I would think if the oil pump is set for arctic cat oil 3oz per gallon, then switching over to amsoil 2.6oz per gallon would automatically make the ratio pig rich. Its seems the oil pump should be adjusted to compensate. Also, interceptor seems thinner than AC oil, pours much easier.

One thing you can do, keep track of oil consumption per fuel consumption and do the math.


----------



## SalmonBum

FYI.... I have been doing alot of checking into the Amsoil hype. Seems that guys that have run it and tore apart their motors are finding them dry inside, as in no oily residue on motor parts. This is not a good thing for a 2 stroker. I ran it on my old 670 and 583. Cleaning the RAVES the 583 would be covered in a dry crust (gals sled, not in WOT alot) and my 670 would be dry as a bone.

In all my new Doo's I run BRP semi-syn oil. Its what they recommend and I get it for $27 a gallon.


----------



## Raymond S.

My '01 ZR800 is a oil pig as well. I love the look, handling, and power of my ZR and wouldn't trade it for ANY SkiDoo of the same era. I would own a Rev in a heartbeat though. I ride with a couple XC800s and an '02 MXZ 800 as well as an '01 ZRT800, we all are about equal on fuel and oil 'cept the ZRT, he dictates when we get gas. I also have a buddy with a Fusion 900 and 2 buddies with Rev 1000s. I'm not sure how much better they get but they're usually above 1/4 tank if we're all on empty. My next sled will be a rider-forward most likely a Rev...


----------



## Gilbey

Yes, the F5 will burn the stuff up. I get better mileage vs. my buddy (F5) with both my Yammie 700 Viper and RX1. By probably around 20-30% every fill. Neither of us are willing to baby it. But he has actually had to put more oil in to feel safe after driving 55 miles on a river run. 

I think it's partially how the motors are tweaked too. The f Series has always been "high strung" developing great HP with great power to weight ratios. I liken it to an old Yammie I had the SX500. It developed great power for it's age, but it sure sucked the gas and oil up too.....just like this.

And in terms of me being a "cat hater", I've owned 4 of them since 98'. So I'd say I have first hand knowledge to them and their repair bills. But after that, well.....I've converted for this reason as well as blowing jugs and clutches. My two and half cents.:idea:


----------



## dumredneck

Seems bigger motors are a little easier on gas than little ones. I avg. 13.5 with my f7. You could save a little money by not running premium gas in it. A motor doesn't really need prem. unless you have a lot of compression or timing.
Now on to the original question. First you need to figure how much oil the sled is actually using. Comparing ounces of oil to ounces of gas. Most people shoot for a 50:1 (gas/oil) ratio. drive the sled and keep track of how much oil you put in and how many gallons of gas you use, sort of like figuring gas mileage. Then, if it is using to much you can adjust the oil pump to use less. You have to get under the machine and take the skid plate off. There is a rod on the oil pump that you turn to adjust. One turn is about 8:1 adjustment. this may a few tries to get the corect ratio depending how much oil its using. There is better instructions on doing this at Arcticchat.com at the top of the firecat/Sabercat section. You can get a manual and do this yourself or take it to a COMPETENT dealer.


----------



## huntinchucks

I have an 03 f5 and yes I thought it used to much oil . There was an update on the oil sensor light . Arctic cat sent out new sensors they are longer than the old ones. Oil light does not come on as often. But still has lots of oil.


----------



## huntinchucks

OH and by the way my f5 gets better fuel milage than f7 ,zr900 and most other sleds . And I have to run wide open most of the time to keep up.


----------



## SalmonBum

It is NOT a good Idea to run 87 octane if your sled calls for premium. There is a reason its called for, mainly the compression for that machine. You will stand a good chance of blowing your sled up and for what, to save $3.52? It ain't worth it. You couldn't give me 87 octane for free to put in my XP.

You also have to remember that fuel loses its octane as it sits. So if your riding in da U.P. and you stop at Jimmy's to get fuel and his gas has been sitting for awhile, that 87 octane is more like 82. Even worse now that MI is 10% ethanol.


----------



## storman

There was an update to the float in the oil res it shouldnt come on till about 180 miles. My old 05 f7 had to turn the oil pump down 2 or three turns it wqas set at about 32:1 from the factory. Amsoil i believe is alittle thinner also that will pump faster than APV oil. Good luck!


----------

